# Orbea Gain IWOC light sticking on



## Ian_Jackson (31 Mar 2021)

The light on my other half's bike is sticking on (showing current charge level) and is completely unresponsive. In fact it came on of it's own accord the other day, until it turned itself off. It has stuck on during a ride and then cleared after a full charge. It is now sticking on again. The bike has had heavy wet weather / winter use and I can't help thinking there may be water in the button or elsewhere. It occasionally has error code 36 showing which is a lights error, but it has no lights. Anyone else encountered this or similar? How much is a replacement button? Bike is only done 1000 miles but is now out of warranty.


----------



## richtea (1 Apr 2021)

They're around £40.

Be sure to get the correct one.
There are two connector types - the older square connector (A/B), and the newer round connector (C):
A/B: https://www.orbea.com/gb-en/gear/spare-parts/cat/boton-iwoc-one-curved-18-x35
C: https://www.orbea.com/gb-en/gear/spare-parts/cat/boton-iwoc-one-curved-x35-c

There is also a choice of a flat or curved. The above are curved. It's the surround that is curved, not the button. This one is flat (with square connector):
https://www.orbea.com/us-en/gear/spare-parts/cat/boton-iwoc-one-flat-x35-a-b

The flat/curved piece is actually separate to the button, so you can probably buy the 'wrong' one and just fit the existing piece.

The first step is to see if you can see the connector shape, but it's slightly fiddly. Where the brake/gear cables come up & out of the down tube (and on up to the handlebars) you can look in and hopefully see the connector shape. I went in therough the righthand side one and pulled gently.

The bit I haven't tried is fitting a new one. Unscrewing the button from the frame is easy (small hex key needed), but I'm not clear on the routing, and how you might feed a new cable in.

Alternatively, go to an Orbea dealer. 

Lastly, I have a spare square connector one, if you want to try it. Just let me know.


----------



## Ian_Jackson (4 Apr 2021)

Hi, thanks that really useful info. I didn’t know there are 2 different connectors and surrounds. The dealer is ordering a button and he’s happy to try it and if it’s not the button that’s the problem he’ll keep it for stock. When you swap Ebikemotion parts, do you not have to have a dealer program the part to the bike? In other words it’s not just plug and play for things like batteries and motors. Not sure if button is included in this requirement. We’ve found that the button sticks but if you keep pressing it, it eventually becomes responsive allowing you to select a power setting. It loses responsiveness so we put it on level 2 setting and she rides on that the whole ride and doesn’t touch the button thereafter. We’re convinced it’s a faulty switch but we’ll see.


----------



## richtea (5 Apr 2021)

The fact that you can 'fix' it by repeated pressing certainly suggests it's just the button. Do let us know.

> When you swap Ebikemotion parts, do you not have to have a dealer program the part to the bike?

You do. However, that doesn't cover all parts. To be honest, I've not worked out which parts it does cover. The one bit I do know will work without dealer intervention is the vital piece - the motor. I've exchanged a rear wheel on two Orbeas (to test the motor), and it worked fine.

I don't really understand how the registration of parts helps ebikemotion, but it doesn't seem to offer customers any advantage - other than possibly make theft & offloading a bit harder?


----------



## Ian_Jackson (6 Apr 2021)

Thanks I’ll post on here once sorted👍


----------



## Ian_Jackson (26 Apr 2021)

So, still no further forward with this. Dealer ordered C type button instead of A/B 🤷‍♂️In the meantime things have been happening that make me think it's not the button. Full history (symptoms) which have changed over the weeks 1) Lights error code (it has no lights) 2) Purple flashing lights for about 5 minutes on start up, then it settled down and all worked 3) Button totally unresponsive after start up (described) above - bike stuck at level 1 (green) but worked whole ride. 4) As 3 but motor cut out completely part way through ride, able to turn back on after leaving bike a few hours 5) Everything working normally as it should, button and motor for half a day 6) Back to serial 4 but cut out/dead after 10 minutes and button unresponsive once turned on. Always at level 1 (green) when it's turned but ride a few minutes and motor goes dead. Note through none of this has there been any error codes apart from the lights error which now never appears. As such the dealer has no clue as to the problem. So, instead of riding 13kg of non e-bike my other half is now back on her old road bike and stuck on easier terrain. The bike is parked up with nobody able to fix it! With only 1000 miles on it we're thinking of breaking it for spares.


----------



## richtea (28 Apr 2021)

That does sound horribly random, I agree.
Just to check, there are no error codes against it if you log into it? (You can get the full history of faults).

Last (possibly) desperate step - there is a new software upgrade for them, I've heard, that came in in the new year. I don't have a reference/version number for it, sorry.
It may be worth asking the dealer to upgrade it. I think they will charge you to do that, which is bloody cheeky of Orbea, but it is the bike shop's time - so maybe £25-ish?


----------



## PeterKA (17 Jul 2021)

I have a similar problem with my 2020 Gain F20, the top tube iWoc One will switch On/Off to only Green assist setting, connects by Bluetooth to the App, shows battery charge state but will not now select Amber or Red assist levels. Up to now worked perfect, No error codes indication.
Luckily, the F20 flat bar Gain also has an iWoc Trio bar switch and this works perfectly, on/off, up and down Green, Amber, Red, battery charge levels (which show on the One as well) and ‘Walk Assist’, generally much more convenient. The controllers work independently, I have tried disconnecting the One and the Trio is fine, disconnect Trio and the One is as above, Green only. I have bought (£42) a new 2021 iwoc One C type from Orbea and there is no improvement , i.e. no Amber/Red selection.
If you have sorted yours I would appreciate knowing the solution to getting the iWoc One functioning correctly, if all else fails, you may be able to sort yours by fitting the iWoc Trio if you have flat handle bars, it’s a thought, £58 including the Y connector cable, all connected in the top tube when you remove the iWoc One, when I tried the new iWoc One it did not need a Dealer App to link with the bike/Ebikemotion system.


----------

